# VA to begin serving vets with "bad paper" discharge



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

New VA Secretary just announced VA will begin providing services to veterans with 'bad paper' (e.g., less than honorable) discharges. 
if this link fails to open to the story I'm sure you can locate it - - just announced today (3/8/2017)

http://www.stripes.com/news/us/va-t...utm_campaign=Daily+Headlines&utm_medium=email


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Bad Joes getting treated like Good Joes? How does that make you feel?


----------

